
Show HN: Single Platform to Convert MySQL, PostgreSQL and MongoDB to RESTful API - ardian_b
https://apisentris.com
======
dang
Getting friends to do promotional votes and comments isn't ok on HN. This is
in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
We ban sites and accounts for doing this, so please don't. Also, it's usually
obvious to the HN community when this is happening, and they consider it
spamming.

We want users to upvote submissions that they personally find intellectually
interesting, not because they or their friends have something to promote.

------
mahendrinata
Love it, Really easier and faster to create prototype apps. I only focus to
create apps frontend. Thanks for useful API Service.

~~~
ardian_b
Thanks a lot! Please let me know whenever you face any issues integrating
Apisentris

------
zainfathoni
This is how backend development can be simplified while we're still keeping
the control of our own database.

~~~
ardian_b
Yes I'm trying to make it easier as possible for non backend developers to get
their own API without building web services. Thanks for your good word!

------
bukhari
this product really help me to simplified build product, i just to focus on
frontend only, good product

------
amerf1
Superb really love the platform

~~~
ardian_b
Thanks a lot :)

------
mddanishyusuf
Sounds good to me. Do you have PostgreSQL integration?

~~~
ardian_b
Yes, it has PostgreSQL as well :)

------
luckymeerza
cool, i can create a restful API effortless.

~~~
ardian_b
thanks! Hope you found this project useful!

